# wresting back flip to a pin



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Watch this lol.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrrXB4JmSok


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

That was nice. Added a bit more difficulty with the guy clinching his other foot.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Still kind of shocked it worked for him LOL.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

slapshot said:


> Still kind of shocked it worked for him LOL.


Yeah, it's not something you usually see during a wrestling match.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I've seen that before. The kid worked on that move all season and was just waiting for an opportunity to use it. There's a couple more crazy moves like that and a lot of backflips in matches on youtube.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

bloudy hell cant belive that actually worked,
when i first read teh thread title it hought it was sum WWE rubbish lol


----------

